

Show HN: Twosome - app created originally for my girlfriend - twanschik
http://www.twosomeapp.com

======
scrumper
Aaww, that is adorable, even if it is advertised by sickeningly youthful
models who shouldn't even be holding hands without a chaperone. Good luck with
it.

Please let us know if your sales figures are ever an odd number.

------
nateabele
Not hating, but something about that site makes me glad I haven't been 15 in a
long-ass time.

------
methehack
I think this is a great idea. FWIW, Couple (<http://trycouple.com>) seems way
more complete than the OP's twosome.

~~~
joshmlewis
Holy smokes, that intro video is almost tear jerking for some reason. Wow. I
don't even know why but it tugged at my heart strings. Sheesh.

~~~
ahoyhere
Watch it again and look closely at how the video focuses on the woman the
entire time. She's child-like and the only one who seems emotionally involved
in the relationship… but in almost exclusively passive way. (All the dude does
is smirk for a fraction of a second when something "nice" occurs.)

Every interaction focuses on her. She kisses him on the cheek; he just looks
at the camera. She kisses his picture during the "shaving" scene. She watches
him walk down the street and talk at her on video… the only personal
expression element of the "story" is his. She simply receives it. When she's
upset, the focus is on what he does to her — the arm, the drawing, she
receives the apology but never participates in a make-up.

It looks like the boyfriend is a prop. But the joke is it's that the woman,
the focus of everything, is the prop, because it's from the boyfriend's PoV
and she's just this super-emo recipient of his actions. Except when she's
delivering outsized love he doesn't return (omg! the fawning! the kissing! the
posing! the crying! all while he looks on and, if he expresses any emotion,
just a smirk).

And if you don't believe about the childlike thing, it's capped by the scene
at the end where she's hiding under a sheet with one stripey sock sticking
out, a direct echo of "kids reading under the covers when the lights are out."
No adult does that.

So: the video is assuming you, the male viewer, are a narcissist (everything
is about you, and ps, you don't have access to real feelings), and that the
object of your affection (not "girlfriend" because that implies a two-way
street) is a baby.

This video is insulting to everyone. Sheesh!

~~~
jonathanconway
Amy, I agree with your analysis, except for what you leave out:

Most couples are like this.

The woman IS a silly, child-like, passive, docile baby, and the guy IS a
silly, narcissistic, self-absorbed robot.

These are the ways women behave, and these are the kinds of guys women fall
for, because that's what our culture encourages.

If you detect a sexist tone in what I'm saying because I seem to be blaming
women, I can only say this: in modern western culture it IS women who
ultimately choose who sleeps with who. Criminal activities like rape aside, it
is women who choose which guys get to be in a relationship with them and which
guys don't. So I don't think it's unfair to attribute the bigger part of this
to women.

Anyway just my opinions.

~~~
michaelgrafl
I'm pretty sure I get to choose who NOT to sleep with, and so do women. All
rape aside of course, ho ho ho.

The tone of your comment depresses me. It sounds so bitter. And confused. As
if you hadn't had sex or a healthy relationship in a very long time, if ever,
and feel powerless to change that.

If it's so, I hope it changes soon.

~~~
ahoyhere
Sadly, not having a relationship can be a cause or… a symptom. Not speculating
about this commenter cuz who the hell knows, but… most of the people I've
known who were truly alone were people who drove everyone away.

~~~
jonathanconway
No need to speculate. I don't have a relationship, and I've never really had a
proper relationship.

This isn't something I'm ashamed of, because I don't base my self-esteem on
other people's judgements of me.

Especially not on womens' romantic interest, which in my opinion (based on my
observations) has a lot more to do with pre-determined evolutionary
subconscious emotions than conscious, rational judgement.

------
D-Coder
I'm waiting for ThreesomeApp.

------
cleverjake
Also - <http://trycouple.com/>

------
smuss77
if my gf gets that I'm gonna hate you

------
jacalata
It's brilliant.

1\. onetime investment of a few minutes while you install the app and sync

2\. secretly uninstall or turn off the app

3\. your SO gets to feel like you're being sickeningly cute together
constantly, and you don't have to do anything!

~~~
twanschik
Just one note: uninstalling the app will cancel all notifications. Just turn
the app off to stay connected.

------
ben1040
_WHAT TWOSOME NEEDS Twosome has to be installed on your and your sweetheart's
phone. To create the special link you need a connection to the internet just
for the moment both of you bump your phones. It doesn't matter how Twosome
gets the connection (WLAN, EDGE, UMTS,...). From this moment on, NO further
connection to the internet is required._

I must be missing something, if "no further connection to the internet is
required." How does it send messages between two devices without an internet
connection? Presumably if it's on iOS it's not using SMS...

~~~
ecoffey
I'm guessing it's syncing a seed to srand(), so neither of you control when
the messages pop up

~~~
scrumper
That's elegant.

So, OP, I have to know: did you come up with the synced seed first and then
try to build an idea around it, or did the idea of simultaneous, server-less,
auto-generated endearments drive you to this solution?

~~~
twanschik
I had the gift idea for my girlfriend a few years ago. How to implement it
came next (even so the tricky part was how to sync the seed)

~~~
scrumper
Interesting. I really do like it. It's naff but in the best possible way. (I'm
working on something related for my wife at the moment but it's even cheesier
than Twosome - not sharing it here :])

Do you do some sort of seed exchange/negotiation? Something like swap current
system times, and use the higher as the seed?

~~~
twanschik
Something similar: both phones exchange a random seed and compute the
arithmetic mean in order to get a common seed :)

~~~
philsnow
This biases the chosen seeds towards the middle.. You could do something like
add them both together modulo the size of whatever the random seed is on the
platform, that should be unbiased.

------
dotbill
Sorry to the maker of this - but it just makes me want to be sick having an
app like this..

I guess there are others that may enjoy this!

------
thiagoperes
Sorry to the maker of this - but it just makes me want to be sick having an
app like this. [2]

I just keep thinking that people are so overwhelmed with this "there's an app
for this" thing that they're forgetting to solve real problems.

------
jwmoz
I feel sick reading the copy on that site. FOREVER ALONE.

------
ninetax
On the main picture: She's holding him but looking at me.

------
krosaen
related, from the creator of Google Reader: <https://avocado.io>

------
kumarski
facepalm.

